# Plum-brown lips



## vincix

Cum se traduce culoarea „plum-brown”? Apare pe buzele unei fete-personaj. Am văzut culoarea pe internet, dar nu știu exact care e în limba română. E clar ca e între maro și violetul de prună  Cam atât!


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
Eu aș fi tentată să spun 'cărămizii'.


----------



## vincix

Cred e foarte bine asa. Multumesc


----------



## Zareza

Fata avea buzele de culoarea vișinii putrede. (rujată)


----------

